# Buck Muscle



## BCPbuckhunter

I am going to start adding a feeding program to our club and I am looking to use Buck Muscle. Any of you use it and if you do how do your deer like it and have you noticed an increase in weight size or antler size. Hopefully my clover plots will be doing good this year and I just want to add this to supplement them from now through the summer. Any opinions or thoughts on using it.


----------



## Crakajak

I switched last year. I saw a decrease in coon/crow/squirrel activity around the feeder. More for the deer.


----------



## benelliBUCK

great stuff for sure seen them grow of this stuff and be able to see a difference they will eat it over anything ive ever put next to it corn or anything


----------



## ALB

It's the best feed I have ever used. I have pictures of multiple bucks feeding in my troughs at once. They prefer this stuff to any other feed around.


----------



## BCPbuckhunter

Thanks guys everything I have read has been positive.


----------



## antharper

I can't say I've really noticed a lot of difference in weight or size but I can guarantee the deer love it , and that it's some good people that make it !


----------



## Killdee

My cousins sent me pictures of some bucks from this year after feeding this all year and they defiantly put on some serious bone. Didn't help em kill any as far as I know but it works.


----------



## ucfireman

Question, I had the manufacturer contact me about this stuff. I was complaining because the feed I have been using falls apart in the rain. He stated this has something that keeps it from falling apart in the rain. Anyone know what it is and is it natural?
He also said there is a crumble that supposedly the coons stay away from? I tried the pellets 1 time last year, my broadcast feeder didn't like it.


----------



## Steve08

ALB said:


> It's the best feed I have ever used.<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Same here!


----------



## yellowhammer73

How much is this feed?  We are looking into starting a feeding program.


----------



## davidhelmly

yellowhammer73 said:


> How much is this feed?  We are looking into starting a feeding program.



Its been a while but last time I bought the crumble was $440 a ton, I think pellets are about $20 more per ton.


----------



## Forest Grump

ucfireman said:


> Question, I had the manufacturer contact me about this stuff. I was complaining because the feed I have been using falls apart in the rain. He stated this has something that keeps it from falling apart in the rain. Anyone know what it is and is it natural?
> He also said there is a crumble that supposedly the coons stay away from? I tried the pellets 1 time last year, my broadcast feeder didn't like it.



Be careful, (or at least aware of the fact that), the binders used to convey resistance to rain degradation also dramatically reduce digestibility to animals, Especially to deer. I would recommend that you not use any pelleted feed that touts it is rainfast. I would instead try to change my feeding strategem to one not vulnerable to moisture. 

I have personally never found any feed that raccoons won't eat. DavidHelmley will be a valuable source of info to you as it appears he currently uses that feed & he has a very established & successful supplemental feeding program, combining massive amounts of concentrate with abundant food plots.

Be aware also, that if you want to have a successful & effective supplemental feeding program, you need to be prepared to spend a small fortune, & you must keep your feeders full, year-round, all the time. Mr. Helmly does that, & his guys are on board, & they have some some impressive results on leased land; but if you look in the lease forum, it costs a bit more than most folks generally cough up. It is definitely a success story, without doubt, but it takes a real commitment. AND, they still have probably more food plots that the typical club.


----------



## Bearakota

Just for clarification on the pellets. The feed is a whole grain feed made from only ingredients that can be grown on a farm.  There is nothing added for the weather or binding of the pellets. Not to sure where that information came from. It is not true for Buck Muscle.


----------



## rstallings1979

*Where do you buy the feed.  I would not mind*

trying it on our farm.


----------



## Crakajak

Bearakota said:


> Just for clarification on the pellets. The feed is a whole grain feed made from only ingredients that can be grown on a farm.  There is nothing added for the weather or binding of the pellets. Not to sure where that information came from. It is not true for Buck Muscle.



Straight from the source.


----------



## oppthepop

Let me be the first to say - it is TOP QUALITY product, provided by top quality people. They willingly share their knowledge on deer as well as provide a great feed for the wildlife. We saw an amazing increase in body size and antler size from just one full year of feeding Buck Muscle. My son killed a 4.5 year old eight point that weighed in at 240 pounds - we knew the deer well, and had pics of him from previous years. The amount of body weight and antler mass was remarkable.
We use only the powder version, and i will say, the raccoons DO NOT like it. They dont like to get powder on their nose! But the deer eat it up. We fed about 15 tons on two farms last year - 243 acres on one and 109 acres on the other. The feeders are already full for this year, and we will be hunting a new 1015 acre tract for 2017 that already has feeders established and full of Buck Muscle.
Do know that it might take the deer 2-3 weeks to start eating it. They have to get accustomed to the feeding troughs. Once they do, prepare to buy more! And - BTW - we only use feeding troughs, not spin or gravity feeders.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Forest Grump

Bearakota said:


> Just for clarification on the pellets. The feed is a whole grain feed made from only ingredients that can be grown on a farm.  There is nothing added for the weather or binding of the pellets. Not to sure where that information came from. It is not true for Buck Muscle.



Just so I understand your post: are you saying you achieve water resistance without using the binders & additives the big companies like Purina use? (eg: Antler Max Water Shield) Or that yours is not water resistant as was stated by the other poster? 

Also, do you have a website or any info with a nutrient analysis? I could only find a Facebook page when I googled Buck Muscle deer feed or Strickland farms feed. Is there a better source of info, & do you have dealers or just sell locally? I like to learn more about your product.


----------



## Bearakota

Forrest there is nothing added to the feed for it to be water resistant.  The pellets are very hard and work great out of spin cast and gravity feeders.  They are not made to be water resistant don't believe in adding anything like that to a deer diet.  And I sent you a PM.


----------



## ucfireman

*Misunderstood.*

I received the following response a week or so ago from a question on the the feeding forum. 

Hey man I noticed you feed protein I was just going to let you know we have a product called buck muscle on the market that is a great protein feed and does great in rainy weather plus if you get it in crumble form the raccoons will not mess with. It's a whole grain no by product protein feed this is what sets us apart from the rest. 
Thank you for your time if you would like to contact me my number is XXXxXXxxxx call me or text me anytime with any question 
Ethan Strickland 


I must have mistaken "does great in the rainy weather" as meaning it had a water repellant in it. My mistake. I did not mean to ruffle any feathers or speak badly about the product. I am just looking for something that wont fall apart and gum up a spin feeder and is as natural as possible. Again Sorry.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Some seem to like it. 



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=888108 

"Ronald"

12-16-2016


----------



## BlackEagle

The fellas that own it seem to be a bunch of good ole boys! I would love to see some year to year pictures of growth and antler production over a series of years, and not just a summers worth of feeding....which doesn't show much.


----------



## BlackEagle

Bearakota said:


> How about this from 2 to 3 to 4





Awesome! Anyone able to harvest him?


----------



## Bearakota

Yes he is in first week of rifle Truck Buck contest.


----------



## Bearakota

18 scorable points not to shabby for a 4 year old


----------



## Mike 65

Where can you buy this product?


----------



## Longhorn 16

Pine mountain. 

If there is enough interest I am thinking about opening a location in Norcross to serve the hunters on the north side of Atlanta.


----------



## Bucaramus

Anywhere near Macon carry this?


----------



## Bearakota

Akins in Barnsville does


----------



## Bucaramus

Any chance you guys will be signing up a dealer in the Milledgeville area?


----------



## old florida gator

where can find /buy BUCK MUSCEL


----------



## BCPbuckhunter

from Strickland Brothers


----------



## Bellasdaddy1611

So I just started feeding the buck muscle. I have delt with the guys for a while now buying corn and minerals and asking many ? About buck muscle. They  know deer and deer hunting. They consistently kill big deer every year. I can contact them by phone and he always is fast to respond. He also delivers to my lease for a pretty good deal. And if you don't have troughs and don't wanna build  them or don't have time he can build some awesome troughs and deliver those as well. I don't figure he would be driving across the state to deliver but if your around the area of pine mt it's 100 percent worth every dollar to give this stuff a try. I have talked to several people who will swear it's the best thing they have ever done. If you haven't tried it yet your neighbor is and he is probably drawing your deer away. Actual happened to me I had a great buck all year long two years ago he disappeared and I talked to the club 3 miles down the rd and they had him on there buck muscle feed. That's when I made the decision to start .


----------



## FMC

Buck Muscle is a top quality product and the deer love it.  The Strickland's know their stuff.   Highly recommended.  I've personally seen the results.  The deer with the 18 scoreable points is in the back of my truck.


----------



## Chuck1989

Can this be purchased at any locations in the north Georgia area?


----------



## Mark K

Couldn’t get the rep down to South Ga so our local feed store had a rep with Antler Xtreme come by and sell his product. 
Really liked the Buck Muscle, but they are tearing up the Antler Xtreme just as good.


----------



## Major Wader

Cherokee Feed just east of the 369-372 intersection in Ball Ground has it.


----------



## Longhorn 16

The feed store in Alpharetta has buck muscle.


----------



## fountain

Bearakota said:


> Akins in Barnsville does


 Do you deliver anything in the vidalia or surrounding areas?  If so, PM me


----------



## jam

fountain said:


> Do you deliver anything in the vidalia or surrounding areas?  If so, PM me


Bowmans Outdoor in Waycross is a dealer, check with them.


----------



## fountain

Waycross is about 2 hrs from me


----------



## Bucaramus

We just switched 8 troughs to Buck Muscle last week. Out of the 6 I checked yesterday, 3 are getting hit hard,  2 hardly touched and 1 has been taken over by a big ol sow. I know 1 week tells nothing but there was no sort of attractant put out.  Feed only. Looks like from the pics that our bucks have already shed.


----------



## ucfireman

I called today and 480 at the farm.
I can get it for 535 in newnan. Both for a ton. Thats with a FF discount.
And I dont have to drive to pine mtn.


----------



## JamesG

anybody near Marietta sell it?


----------



## JamesG

BTT


----------



## grady white

JamesG said:


> BTT



You can call Strickland brothers farm and they can tell you who their dealers are in that area. Their number is on facebook


----------



## treadwell

Where in Newnan? Thanks.


----------



## XIronheadX

https://www.google.com/maps/@32.284...1!4b1!4m2!11m1!2s1V_0mZEppeDNZaC2umt5Jk5ViBcc


----------



## Addicted to Antlers

What are your thoughts comparing Buck Muscle to Antler Xtreme? Quality? Price? Availability? Deer Mass and Antler size?


----------



## brownceluse

I’d look at the tags.


----------



## buc101

To those that feed BM, do you feed it all year long? Do you mix it with corn in your feeders? I was told it helps with keeping BM dry due to humidity/moisture that may form in feeders.


----------



## buc101

BuckStop at the Vienna exit just off of I75 sells it.


----------



## BOWFINWHITT

Crakajak said:


> I switched last year. I saw a decrease in coon/crow/squirrel activity around the feeder. More for the deer.


I switched for this reason also.


----------



## gb1194

Anywhere near Augusta area carry it?


----------



## mallardsx2

Is this meant to be fed out of a gravity feeder or put in a trough? 

What does it look like?


----------



## Crakajak

mallardsx2 said:


> Is this meant to be fed out of a gravity feeder or put in a trough?
> 
> What does it look like?


Trough...looks like fish pellets with some Corn mixed in.


----------



## mallardsx2

ok cool. Thanks.


----------



## Madsnooker

buc101 said:


> BuckStop at the Vienna exit just off of I75 sells it.


Yes and Jason (owner) is a great guy. That's exit 109 Vienna/Pitts exit.

We started using it 2 seasons ago and the stuff is awesome. When the bucks find it they come almost daily. And believe me they find it within a couple days.. We get hundreds of pics all summer with a buck at each spout on our gravity feeders. See below as an example.


----------



## Spooner

BOWFINWHITT said:


> I switched for this reason also.


When you switched to buck muscle and saw less activity from raccoons, crows and squirrels did you change to the pellet form or the crumbles (powder) form? thank you sir.


----------



## dfurdennis

1.5 bag corn, 1 bag attrax,1 bag buck muscle crumbles...took them two days to locate it. They in there morn and eve now


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

We have had great success with it, going on our 5th yr. using it on our lease. Increased weight on does and bucks are evident and we have fawns that are 60+ lbs. in the Fall. We use the powder form and rarely see coons in it too. Dates on pics are wrong, all these pics are from the last month.


----------

